# Correct wheel offset for a MK1 TT?



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Does anyone know the correct wheel offset for a MK1 TT.

I currently have 17" standard wheels on my car and am looking into getting some 16" wheels to fit snow tyres to. The ones I'm looking at claim to be TT ones but not sure of the offset!

I've looked on the forum and not found a definitive answer so any advice would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

The offset varies...should be around ET35.

The other details you need are...

PCD = 5X100
Centre bore = 57.1mm

Post the details/links of the wheels and someone will give you an answer, if they will fit.

Saj


----------



## Farky (Oct 20, 2009)

If the wheels your talking about are the 17" 6 spokes, they are 7.5 et32.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. The wheels I'm looking at claim to be TT ones but the details are as follows.

Tyre Width: 205 Rim Diameter: 16 inches 
Aspect Ratio: 55 Offset: 42 
Load Index: -- Number of Studs: 5 
Speed Rating: -- Stud Diameter: 100 
Rim Structure: One Piece Manufacturer Part Number: 8LO 601


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

if your gonna be going to 16's this is what you shoud be aiming for as per rimstocks fitment guide; OE Tyre: 205/55R16
OE Rim: 6 x 16
OE Offset: 31

hope this helps.


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Agreed, any offest between 30 - 35mm will be fine


----------



## denimblue225turbo (Aug 28, 2009)

get some 10mm spacers and you should be fine


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I think I'll look for some different wheels. These are the ones I was looking at.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... K:MEWAX:IT


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

They look more like the wheels from an A3 turbo Auid did make 17in wheels for the early 180s


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

I have just took my 16" alloys of my tt, there the original one's to the car, i will post up the details for you tomoz if you want


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

The conditions we've just had are pretty rare these days. Most winters you would be fitting them for just a day or two - unless your plan is to put them on in say November and take them off in March. Otherwise, is it really worth it for a few days? Changing wheels is not a five minute job. Then there's storage. Just a thought.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

stevebeechTA - I would much appreciate it if you could let me know the details from your original 16" wheels.

ttsteve - The plan was to have them on for a few months during the winter. My drive to work between Chesterfiled and Matlock involves very steep hills that can't be avoided. Last February I was going down a hill at a walking pace and still slid, picking up speed, straight into a parked car and a wall.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ttsteve said:


> The conditions we've just had are pretty rare these days. Most winters you would be fitting them for just a day or two - unless your plan is to put them on in say November and take them off in March. Otherwise, is it really worth it for a few days? Changing wheels is not a five minute job. Then there's storage. Just a thought.


Have you not seen the papers we will have winters like this for the next 20 years  
Come back Global warming I say :lol:


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

This IS global warming! As general temperatures rise and the icecaps melt, it creates more water vapour in the atmosphere thus making for denser cloud formations and less direct sun penetration and colder spells leading to snow instead of rain . . . or so I'm led to believe! Signing off .. Michael Fish [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

denimblue225turbo said:


> if your gonna be going to 16's this is what you shoud be aiming for as per rimstocks fitment guide; OE Tyre: 205/55R16
> OE Rim: 6 x 16
> OE Offset: 31
> 
> hope this helps.


Thanks for this, I have just ordered these today.



Metal Type: Aluminium Stud Diameter: 100 
Rim Width: 6J Brand: -- 
Rim Diameter: 16 inches Rim Structure: One Piece 
Offset: 31 Manufacturer Part Number: -- 
Number of Studs: 5 Condition: Used


----------

